# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Does anyone have a link to the Mirror Move spell article?

## danielxcutter

Can't find it with the Wayback Machine. A way to navigate properly through it might also help; when I used the Machine it just didn't really let me access the other pages because "maintenance" or other things I don't know about enough to explain.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

http://rpg.nobl.ca/dnd.php?x=dnd/sb/sb20000901a

----------


## Ramza00

Here is the web archive capture of it https://web.archive.org/web/20161101...sb/sb20000901a

For future reference, go here https://orbitalflower.github.io/rpg/...e-archive.html copy the link address (but do not open it for it will not connect) and copy+paste it into the web archive

----------


## Boci

Casting time 1 action? Shouldn't that specify whether that action is a standard or swift? Or did that mean standard action back then? I thought 3.5 didn't use the term "action" without qualifying it further. Was this a 3.0 spell?

----------


## danielxcutter

> Casting time 1 action? Shouldn't that specify whether that action is a standard or swift? Or did that mean standard action back then? I thought 3.5 didn't use the term "action" without qualifying it further. Was this a 3.0 spell?


It's a 3.0e spell, yeah. It should mean that it's a standard action cast.

----------


## Biggus

> Casting time 1 action? Shouldn't that specify whether that action is a standard or swift? Or did that mean standard action back then? I thought 3.5 didn't use the term "action" without qualifying it further. Was this a 3.0 spell?


For future reference, the numbers at the end of the link tell you the date, 20000901 = 2000/09/01. Anything earlier than 2003/07/01 is 3.0.

----------

